# ps3 controller true cime nyc setup for pc help please



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

hi i have recently got true crime nyc for my pc and have tried to setup the controlls for my ps3 controller to play it all the buttons work ok but it is very confusing to me anyway.. as it does not give me the option to have the action of each button up it just say button number from 1-19 then x y z axis i have checked other sites and wrote down which button is which and still no luck i use it no problems for my gta3 but they give me the option of which action is what and i just press a button on my controller to set it can some1 help me out thanks..... 


btw i no i have a very bad way of explaining things but hope that is clear enough


----------



## snakeeyes072 (Aug 9, 2004)

Using a PS3 controller on a PC is a rather frustrating, not many games detect the controller as a valid game controller. There are some programs out there that can help, but I don&#8217;t remember any off the top of my head. 

Another thing you'll need to check is if True Crime is game controller compatible.


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

yea i have the programs to make it work on pc and everything is working ok its just i am having trouble getting the configuration of the buttons to the way i want them preferably as close to the ps2 game as possible any more help?? thanks


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

o and for anyone that wants to no the program i am using for my ps3 controller is sixaxis ps3 win32 driver
it will probably be one of the 1st results if you search in google for ps3 controller on pc


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## lee_1_ (Nov 22, 2009)

bump


----------

